# please tell me what to do with all this equipment!



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

so i picked up this 150 gal. tank, and now i have all these pumps n stuff and i have no clue what to do with them, or where they go... i will list the equipment which came with... please give me as in depth of an explanation as you can for any equipment you recognize... thanks!

rio powerhead 1400
powerhead 402
tetratech UV clarifier
quietone 1200
fluval fx5 (i think i have this one figured out... but still any info would be great)


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

you can send them to me or i can come and pick them up one or the other


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

well, the powerheads are for water movement, and since you are running a fluval filter instead of under gravel, they can be stuck to the side of the tank (they should have suction cups). For freshwater I try to keep the powerheads high for surface action.

Your UV clarifier will go on the return line of your canister filter (the fluval) I believe. It it supposed to kill bacteria and such in the tank using UV.

The quiettone 1200 is a pump, probably for powering your canister filter (the fluval). 

That help some? or was it what you already knew?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fx5 dont require anything to power it. It can be used for running airstones if you want to go that route.


----------



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

that definitely helps! thanks alot! but... the fluval has a built in pump, so now i seem to have an extra pump and tons of miscellaneous tubing...


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

The rio 14 might have been used to power the UV


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats true, since there is so many types of uv filters, inline, submersable and those powered by the powerhead.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Depending on how it was set up, that would account for the powerhead and extra tubing.
Powerhead in tank > tube to UV intake > UV > tube from UV return back into the tank. 

There's also the possibility that he was running a sump, where the pump would have doubled as the return from the sump.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If you absolutely want to and have to use all that equipment then fine.

But you can setup a simple planted tank and use none of it. 

Well hopefully you also got some lights also. 

my .02


----------

